
Tutorial: Getting Started with Quantum Computing in Python (Part Two) - chriotte
http://dataespresso.com/en/2018/07/29/Tutorial-Getting-started-with-Quantum-Teleportation-Python/
======
smitkake
Really cool! The chinese guys should hire you
[https://interestingengineering.com/chinese-physicists-set-
ne...](https://interestingengineering.com/chinese-physicists-set-new-quantum-
entanglement-record-at-18-qubits)

~~~
chriotte
Thanks! I'm delighted that you liked the article :D

